# Jatoba Bench Pics



## Ingjr (Oct 25, 2009)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of my Jatoba workbench.


----------



## Ingjr (Oct 25, 2009)

One more for the bench enthusiasts. 4" thick Jatoba (brazilian cherry) top. Very hard and heavy wood. Had to lift the top on with a cherry picker. (car engine hoist) Thanks for looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful workbench. I'd almost hate to work on it. Almost....
I see it is mobile. I am planning to build a large heavy one too but it also must be mobile. Can you share your design and how it works for you? Thanks.


----------



## Ingjr (Oct 25, 2009)

I used some of the furniture levelers from Woodcraft on the legs. They have a allen head in the top of the bolt. When I want the bench mobile I chuck up a cut-off allen wrench in the drill and back the screws up. When I get it where I want it I simply reverse the drill and run the levelers down until the casters come off the ground. I believe they were rated at #500 per leveler. That's probably pushing the limit as the top alone was very, very heavy. So far I've had no problem with stability, when the levelers are down you can plane until your hearts content and the bench doesn't move. I suppose the weight alone has a lot to do with that. BTW, I used some heavy-duty casters from Woodcraft also. The carcass of the bench was made from 3/4" ply doubled up everywhere. I'll post another pic of the bench in progress so you can get an idea how it was made. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice bench. Very beautiful.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Time to get some scratches and dings in it. Yes, I would take a while for me to use that beautiful bench.


----------



## Ingjr (Oct 25, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Nice bench. Very beautiful.


 

Wow, your web-site with the flame box elder is unreal. That's some of the prettiest wood I've EVER seen.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Ingjr, that helps a lot. Again, wonderful work.


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

You just made me a very jealous man! Beautiful bench!


----------

